# Doctor fund drugs?



## Hope082 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hiya this is my 2nd failed cycle ( 4 failed transfers )  and i just wanted to know if anyone has had their drugs funded by their doctor and if so how do i go about it myself?


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your 2nd failed cycle,I have just had my 1st failed cycle so know how you are feeling.Anyway back to your question,I got my drugs funded by my doctor for my 1st private treatment,I just went and asked and he said yes straight away.Not sure if I will get it again as he has now retired,sod's law!!!My consultant said it is actually illegal for them to do this.I think that my doctor had known me since I was 1 also helped!!
Good luck with your future treatment,3rd time lucky 
Take care
Della xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry to hear you've had a 2nd BFN   I can understand how you must be feeling right now so do take time to recover physically and emotionally 

With regards to GP funding drugs on NHS when you're having private IVF, you really need to check directly with your own GP as different PCTs (primary care trusts) will having varying opinions and protocols on this.

search for local PCTs here... http://www.nhs.uk/SERVICEDIRECTORIES/Pages/PrimaryCareTrustListing.aspx

I am at the same clinic as Della/minimoo but a different consultant.....and I'm not sure if she's under the same PCT as us (we live SE London but are under Bromley PCT).

Anyway, when we had our 1st private IVF and 2 private FETs back in 2006 & then another fresh/full IVF in early 2007, my consultant wrote to my GP requesting that we have drugs funded.....our consultant, although private, does also work for NHS. Luckily my GP agreed and funded all the drugs for the 2 full IVF and then the additional medications I needed on both natural FETs. He was unable to fund anymore after this.

When we had our actual NHS funded IVFs, because we'd already had funded drugs, we had to pay for all the drugs privately.....so it really is swings and roundabouts.

Also, some PCTs will nolonger allow this and GPs can refuse to fund fertility drugs if you're having private treatment. I believe our PCT nolonger fund fertility drugs on NHS when having private treatment but if Della/minimoo managed to get funding then perhaps this isn't the case....or perhaps she was lucky and had a great GP.

I was sent some info a while back (before we had our NHS funded cycles) from a really helpful guy at Bromley PCT regarding their particular criteria (Infertility Policy for SE London so Bromley, Bexley, Lewisham, Greenwich, Lambeth & Southwark) and it stated...

"Prescribing of medication
• The clinical prescribing of all drugs will be the responsibility of the providing Trust or the GP. (for local agreement)
• If a patient has started a privately funded cycle, the PCT will not fund the provision of prescribed drugs, which forms part of that treatment"

I would contact your local PCT and ask their direct advise regarding this.....or speak with your GP.

Hope that helps...
Take care
Natasha

/links


----------

